# new here



## shudokan-RN (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, 
I am new to martial arts, I study Shudokan Karate in Olympia Washington.
My son who is 9 has been studying Karate since June,(Myself since October). we are both yellow belts, and have found a great school . South Sound Karate is owned by Sensei Ken Nolan. He was taught by Shihan Morris Mack / Walter Todd.
Sensei Nolan teaches all classes,except the Little Dragons Sempai Eryn who is a 1st degree black belt teaches them.

I love Kata, being an older Karate novice, sparring really holds no interest at this time. (I will be 45 in May).

If any one is ever in the Olympia Washington area, give a shout and check out our Phenominal school

Marci:highfive:


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Marci, and welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Marci, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome. I know someone from Washington State and they said there are alot of traditional Japanese schools? Do you find this to be correct?


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin (Feb 9, 2008)

shudokan-RN said:


> Hi,
> I am new to martial arts, I study Shudokan Karate in Olympia Washington.
> My son who is 9 has been studying Karate since June,(Myself since October). we are both yellow belts, and have found a great school . South Sound Karate is owned by Sensei Ken Nolan. He was taught by Shihan Morris Mack / Walter Todd.
> Sensei Nolan teaches all classes,except the Little Dragons Sempai Eryn who is a 1st degree black belt teaches them.
> ...


 
Hi Marci, *WELCOME*
I'm new here also! I studied ShudoKan 27years ago for a few years, earned my Brown Belt. I'm a TaeKwonDo guy myself. Anyway, I did enjoy ShudoKan.
-Kevin


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 9, 2008)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Welcome. I know someone from Washington State and they said there are alot of traditional Japanese schools? Do you find this to be correct?


 
Welcome also !
being so new to the art, I could not speculate. there are however quite a few schools in the area started by senior students of  Shihan Morris Mack of  Yakima school of Karate .


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Marcie!  I'm sure you'll like the neighborhood - we're a friendly bunch.  Come on in, and have a cup of coffee and a piece of cake.



shudokan-RN said:


> (I will be 45 in May)


Always great to have some of you younger folk join the forum!


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks I'd love a cup of coffee, I just made some bread pudding, want some?

Marci


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> Always great to have some of you younger folk join the forum!


 
I was going to say that its* GREAT* to have someone over 40 join us...We need more...Helps me not feel too old..I'm 54...


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 9, 2008)

...I'll be right over.  Never pass up free dessert!


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> ...I'll be right over. Never pass up free dessert!


 
Can I come??? I will bring some Cannoli...


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 11, 2008)

Drac said:


> Can I come??? I will bring some Cannoli...


I want Cannoli!!!!!!!


Welcome to Mt, Marci :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> I want Cannoli!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Mt, Marci :wavey:


 
I'll bring enough for all....


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to martial talk!


----------



## rabbit (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## LocknBlock (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------

